# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 1 )



## ripjack13

*When you're not woodworking, what are your other hobbies?
*


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
Certain New Yorkers, any blueglasses, Bluedots and nature men are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the , the tick and the leprechaun too...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem

I dress up as policemen or firemen for bachelorette parties. Women love me.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 10 | +Karma 1 | Creative 2


----------



## bamafatboy

Spend time with my grandkids

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Metal working has become another hobby of mine and it is still growing. I like to fish too. I have had motorcycles all of my life and lately have been thinking of getting another one. Shooting is another sport I enjoy. Music, plays, theater, concerts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Blueglass

I think all my hobbies revolve around each other. Should be finally ordering my metal lathe tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Antique lights from the 20's-1940 I have collected them since '75 when I found one on a shelf in a basement of a house I had purchased. Been addicted and collecting ever since. They were considered garbage then- out with the old and in with the new attitude. They were made at a time when we knew who we were as a country- reigned supreme as craftsman. Industry built the best to last a lifetime. We remodeled our house around these lights. Each little works of art..I have sold quite a few- probably still have a 1000 shades though...... I clean the years of grime-paint and off them and restore them to their former glory. The first one I bought off of ebay for $10- it was all green and in pieces. My mother said- That one is ruined, a little cleaning add shades and!!!! Yes I/we are just a bit addicted to these.... PS. they are not throwing them away anymore- if you are ever in Port tounsend, Wa. there is a museum of these there. Kelly's museum.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## duncsuss

My other hobbies have pretty much fallen by the wayside ... haven't been scuba diving in nearly 5 years, which means I haven't been doing any underwater photography either; even regular photography has been cut back to shots of the things that I've turned  I stopped gardening when the mozzies around here started testing positive for West Nile virus and Eastern equine encephalitis -- seems not to matter how much deet or pecaridin I use, the little bastards feast on me, and the bites swell up like balloons. Uncomfortable I could live with, life-threatening is a different story.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Nature Man

Photography and gardening. I've had lots of other hobbies over the years almost all of which involved collecting. Now I'm collecting wood and tools! Chuck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

In addition to woodworking I shoot a bit and used to ride a motorcycle. Enjoy old cars too although I recently sold my 59 Plymouth.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Mike1950 said:


> Antique lights from the 20's-1940 I have collected them since '75 when I found one on a shelf in a basement of a house I had purchased. Been addicted and collecting ever since



1875 ?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Tclem

woodtickgreg said:


> Metal working has become another hobby of mine and it is still growing. I like to fish too. I have had motorcycles all of my life and lately have been thinking of getting another one. Shooting is another sport I enjoy. Music, plays, theater, concerts.


All those hobbies. Where do you fit a life in there. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

Mike1950 said:


> Antique lights from the 20's-1940 I have collected them since '75 when I found one on a shelf in a basement of a house I had purchased. Been addicted and collecting ever since. They were considered garbage then- out with the old and in with the new attitude. They were made at a time when we knew who we were as a country- reigned supreme as craftsman. Industry built the best to last a lifetime. We remodeled our house around these lights. Each little works of art..I have sold quite a few- probably still have a 1000 shades though...... I clean the years of grime-paint and off them and restore them to their former glory. The first one I bought off of ebay for $10- it was all green and in pieces. My mother said- That one is ruined, a little cleaning add shades and!!!! Yes I/we are just a bit addicted to these.... PS. they are not throwing them away anymore- if you are ever in Port tounsend, Wa. there is a museum of these there. Kelly's museum.
> 
> View attachment 94333
> 
> View attachment 94334
> 
> View attachment 94335
> 
> View attachment 94336


You probably bought these in the 20's

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Like Duncan, my hobbies have all fallen by the wayside diving included. Besides woodworking my hobbies include logging, sawmilling, reading, and setting vans on fire.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Tony

I'm with Duncan, this is about the only hobby I still have. I love to fish and hunt, but I just don't have the time and haven't done either in many years. Any free time I harassment either woodworking or spending time with my son. That takes doing since he lives 5 hours away going to college. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

manbuckwal said:


> 1875 ?


VERY funny....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tclem said:


> You probably bought these in the 20's



Very funny!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Mike1950 said:


> VERY funny....



I figured I would help @Tclem with dates, just in case.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS

I spend my time trying to keep Sidecar from making a fool of himself. Not an easy task but entertaining

Reactions: Funny 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## justallan

Any more my biggest addiction is collecting "treasures" from the dump amongst other places. I need to have a giant yard sale. I play in the shop a little fixing or making things work again or building new stuff and upgrades to stuff that I have already. I also buy any and all tools that I can if the price is right. Yup, I need to have a yard sale.
My previous past times included paintball, scuba diving, a 5' long skateboard with a gas engine, 4-wheelers, RC cars planes and helicopters, motorcycles and on and on......My biggest problem is that I still have most all of the stuff for doing these things.
Did I mention that maybe I should have a yard sale?

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Great question, but I'm befuddled that you could make such a poll and exclude "practicing katagelastics at WB" as an option, knowing how many of us do so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan

If I see that word just one more time............Well, I'm going to be confused then also.


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> Great question, but I'm befuddled that you could make such a poll and exclude "practicing katagelastics at WB" as an option, knowing how many of us do so.



I agreed with you, but only because I know you are usually correct about stuff like this - but I have no idea what I just agreed to without looking at Webster's again . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## justallan

Well CRAP! I just googled it, AGAIN, and found where some clown had used this same word for "Word of the Week" on some site called WoodBarter.
Small darned world.
I think I better go outside and play for awhile.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink

My hobbies?
I enjoy being the burr under @Kevin's saddle

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> My hobbies?
> I enjoy being the burr under @Kevin's saddle



I go bareback.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> I go bareback.



And that wasn't a burr.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

SENC said:


> Great question, but I'm befuddled that you could make such a poll and exclude "practicing katagelastics at WB" as an option, knowing how many of us do so.


Rats...I forgot that one!!


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> And that wasn't a burr.



Where's the banana for scale?


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Where's the banana for scale?



Don't like scales on my nanners. Something fishy about that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> Where's the banana for scale?



I hid it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> I hid it


----------



## kweinert

Reading, mainly. Mostly SciFi. Or timber framing. Not so much programming any more. I used to program for a hobby right after I got off of work (doing programming) but then my circumstances changed and I was able to get out of the house more :)

I have a lot of interests, but nothing that I've yet taken the time to do to make it a really interesting hobby. I'm finding too many different things in woodworking to try out to get very involved in anything else right now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sidecar

CWS said:


> I spend my time trying to keep Sidecar from making a fool of himself. Not an easy task but entertaining


From scripture......says the good Lord will take care of children and fools , I walk amongst that crowd......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

During the Spring i hunt during the winter I sleep under my electric blanket......

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jim Beam

I like to cook a lot. Make dinner for my family every night and try to come up with new dishes. 

I like trail running here in the Jemez mountains. Hoping my body will hold up for another 10 years.

I play online chess, very mediocre but it helps keep the mind sharp.

I love playing with our 3 Boston terriers. They are like little cartoon characters.

Also like Lady Gaga a lot.... jk! -
-+++++++++++++

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Between my family and my career, I barely have time to enjoy my woodworking hobby - let alone try to find time for another hobby!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS

Robert you better be careful in the Jenner Mountains. One Jenner didn't had strange things happen there.


----------



## sprucegum

Gardening, shooting, fishing, hunting, and metal lathe stuff. Do some logging & milling not sure if it is a hobby or a business that I don't make any money at or is it woodworking at it's most basic level?

Reactions: Like 2


----------

